# RS front grill emblem



## Toughasdirt (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you can buy an RS badge from the dealership for $38 and it has the glue on it. Just an idea


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Think you're going to have to take the bumper off if you're set on the bolt-on badge, no real way to access the grill from above or below


----------



## cicatrice (Oct 27, 2014)

I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I was going to wire tie it to a part of the mesh behind it. Still would probably require you taking the front bumper (at least mostly) apart.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I have a chevrolet cruse Ltz rs and I wanted to put a rs emblem in the front grill like a badge but the grill is closed off and my emblem has to be bolted on with small plates to keep it on the grill. Anyway I can get this on easily without removing the whole number?
> 
> Thanks!


Where'd ya buy your emblem from? Manufacturer, part #? Link? Do you have pics?


----------

